# Great way to quit your job! ** UPDATE **



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol this girl sent an email to all her co-workers on quitting. Pretty funny and inventive :aktion033::aktion033:

girl quits job on dry erase board exposes farmville boss called her hopa theCHIVE


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This should start a trend!!!!!! Too funny and very smart!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh that's great! Love it!


I hate to admit it but I kind of admire the flight attendant who got so frustrated with rude people that he let it fly over the PA, grabbed a couple of beers, then slid down the emg. slide that he opened! Now that HAD to feel good. Not so sure he's still feeling so good with all the legal he has to face now. But geeze....you can only take so much and people are getting more and more rude all the time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: I bet this hits National News.:thmbup: I couldn't stop laughing.:HistericalSmiley: bet good ol' boy Spencer is feeling pretty stupid about now


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

haha! Thats brilliant!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh that's great! Love it!
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but I kind of admire the flight attendant who got so frustrated with rude people that he let it fly over the PA, grabbed a couple of beers, then slid down the emg. slide that he opened! Now that HAD to feel good. Not so sure he's still feeling so good with all the legal he has to face now. But geeze....you can only take so much and people are getting more and more rude all the time.


That is a good one Crystal. I think you need a set of cards for your customers :blink::blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :aktion033::aktion033: I bet this hits National News.:thmbup: I couldn't stop laughing.:HistericalSmiley: bet good ol' boy Spencer is feeling pretty stupid about now


Indeed, Farmville :smrofl:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Good for her!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

lol:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, wow, that is crazy! I can't imagine anyone professional would actually do that, but good for her!!! I loved her facial expressions above all else. lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If this is for real, I just love it. And the flight attendant - yup, I've felt that way. Thank goodness he didn't decide to do it while they were in the air. :w00t:He's all the talk of the subways here this morning. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can only imagine (if this is real) that it was done like this because she realized that she wouldn't get a decent reference from Spencer but at least now she might get one from a peer in the company.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh that's great! Love it!
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but I kind of admire the flight attendant who got so frustrated with rude people that he let it fly over the PA, grabbed a couple of beers, then slid down the emg. slide that he opened! Now that HAD to feel good. Not so sure he's still feeling so good with all the legal he has to face now. But geeze....you can only take so much and people are getting more and more rude all the time.


Oh Boy i sure can understand how that flight attendant feels. I one guy the other day that was so rude and he was being that way intentionally because he was the customer and figured he could talk to me the way he did, he told me that he would call Home Office if i gave him any lip. I so wanted to jump over the counter and punch the guy. I just killed him with kindness and it wasn't easy. The customer behind him said they should let us have stun guns so we can stun the jerks. Lol. I sure do wish i could just up and quit my job like that girl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think she told him off in "sign" language!!!! LOL~LOL~LOL!!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love this girl. How creative! :thumbsup:
I read on the site that they have gotten in touch with her and they'll have the whole story tomorrow so I think its real.
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Personally, I think it's a really inappropriate and unprofessional way to quit (no matter what her boss said about her) and that sort of behavior may ensure that she's always an assistant. That's jmo.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Maureen, that was too funny. Plus about 250,000 people have seen it so good for her I bet someone offers her a job in no time. The flight attendent well I think that was a break down. Did anyone see the one about the women at Mcdonalds wanting chicken mcnuggets. Its called Enraged Over McNuggets on youtube. She got a $1500 fine and 60 days in jail in Ohio.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> Personally, I think it's a really inappropriate and unprofessional way to quit (no matter what her boss said about her) and that sort of behavior may ensure that she's always an assistant. That's jmo.


I think you are probably right Andrea. It got her her 15 mins of fame though. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh Boy i sure can understand how that flight attendant feels. I one guy the other day that was so rude and he was being that way intentionally because he was the customer and figured he could talk to me the way he did, he told me that he would call Home Office if i gave him any lip. I so wanted to jump over the counter and punch the guy. I just killed him with kindness and it wasn't easy. The customer behind him said they should let us have stun guns so we can stun the jerks. Lol. I sure do wish i could just up and quit my job like that girl.


Good for you. Hard to rise above it all sometimes. I don't really think you should have to accept rudeness though. :angry:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I think she told him off in "sign" language!!!! LOL~LOL~LOL!!!!!!!:chili:


 Good one :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



malteseboy22 said:


> Oh Maureen, that was too funny. Plus about 250,000 people have seen it so good for her I bet someone offers her a job in no time. The flight attendent well I think that was a break down. Did anyone see the one about the women at Mcdonalds wanting chicken mcnuggets. Its called Enraged Over McNuggets on youtube. She got a $1500 fine and 60 days in jail in Ohio.


I haven't seen the McDs one, I will check it out.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is just too funny .... it is unproffesional but i know she def felt good !! lmao.. 

omg i saw the chicken nigget viedo , what the **** , crazies out there ... 

about the flight attendant guy ,, i understand where he is coming from but a job is a job..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

UPDATE. It is a FAKE chive presents new photos of jenny, elyse porterfield explains hoax theCHIVE 

Grrrrrr. got me!!!!!!!! You suspected it Erin :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, I suspected it too. I had tried to check on snopes.com if it was true or fake yesterday but there was nothing there.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the only thing that gave me pause was the quality of the pictures, expressions etc.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Fake or not, it gave me a laugh.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> Fake or not, it gave me a laugh.


I agree, it was sooo funny because how many of us would have liked to have done that but knew it was not professional.....!!!!!!


----------

